# Office fit out average price?



## zerma62 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dear All,

I will go ahead and open my first business in dubai. I am looking to rent a 6000-700sq ft shell and core office in JLT as it is the more convenience vs cheap for me.

I would like to know, do you have an average price per sq ft on the cheap side? 

For very basic setup:
-Flooring
-ceiling
-and basic requirement for DMCC approval

Thanks in advance!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

That's hard to say. Really depends on how much work you need done, quality of material etc.

I recently got mine done which is about 750sq ft. I got carpet, and blinds installed and a single wall (not touching the ceiling as that can create more paperwork from free zone). Also, I got a table built for coffee/snacks area. Nothing big and very basic cost about 20k aed. This included all the fees and charges which the vendor took care of with the building management as well as TECOM.

I spoke with about 4-5 fit-out companies and got quotes. I ended up going with a company with a cheaper quote and was fairly happy with the result. Work was done on time (4 days) and as planned.

The best thing to do is to contact a few of the fit-out companies and have them come over to the office. Tell them what you want and have them give you a quote. This process should be free.


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

I am currently doing the fit out of my new office (800 sqf in tecom) and received couple of quotes around 45/50 AED per sqf, including flooring, ceiling, partitions, painting, etc... 

I have found a company which has done several offices in tecom and would do it for 35/40 AED per sqf. We are still at an early stage in the process, i.e. agreeing on design, etc...but so far I am satisfied.

They also work with a hand craft furniture company that does very nice products, but I am still waiting for the quotation.

Anyway, if you are interested by their contact details, please PM me.

Best,

J


----------



## DreamingStranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Dear Juu,

I am wondering how did the office fitting turn out to be , I am having 3 offices in the Arjan area and I am lost as to where to start and if to just leave them shell and core up to the tenant to do with..


----------



## Willy79 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi there, would you be able to share the contact of the fit out company. Thanks


----------



## Willy79 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi there, would you be able to share the contact of the fit out company. Thanks


----------



## MUSH (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi
i am also planning, please give the contact details of the companies.


----------



## yasserayed (Aug 12, 2012)

In fact this is not an easy task ! I have been talking to many fit outs company and there is a lot to think of. My office is at the silicon oasis and I'm trying to get my hands on a decent company to do the work but so far to no avail !


----------



## monadarling (Dec 9, 2013)

hi 

can you please give the number and details of the guy who quoted you for office fit out 





Juu said:


> I am currently doing the fit out of my new office (800 sqf in tecom) and received couple of quotes around 45/50 AED per sqf, including flooring, ceiling, partitions, painting, etc...
> 
> I have found a company which has done several offices in tecom and would do it for 35/40 AED per sqf. We are still at an early stage in the process, i.e. agreeing on design, etc...but so far I am satisfied.
> 
> ...


----------



## hadiesper (Sep 8, 2010)

I would really appreciate if anyone can share contact details of reasonably priced Fitout companies @40-50 aed/sq ft


----------



## cdnxpat (Oct 10, 2009)

we are in the final process of complete set up in TECOM 
we used a company that was recommended by TECOM 
to answer the thread it all depends on your requirement and needs however, what we wanted is complete key in hand project, I wanted to walk in with my laptop ;-) so we were ready to pay a bit more for no fuss.
if anyone needs info PM me


----------



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey there, 

Could you plz provide the name? I really need my office done asap and I have no idea where to start

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

please dont use this thread to advertise

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Too many adverts are being placed on this thread (now deleted so you cant see them), so I'm closing it until the Dubai mods are around


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Jo. Let's leave it closed. It's probably more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BedouGirl said:


> Thanks Jo. Let's leave it closed. It's probably more hassle than it's worth.


 I didnt realise how old it was either lol

Jo xxx


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jojo said:


> I didnt realise how old it was either lol Jo xxx


Nothing like a thread revival haha


----------

